# what is "stutter box"?



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

ive heard people sayin this. i have no idea what a stutter box is..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its kinda like a rev limiter, well it is a rev limiter or someone with a bad stutter


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Used a lot in drag racing


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Stock CDI box on your 4 Wheeler has it, Stutters the Spark to control RPM's. Rev Limiter


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

it holds a selected rpm with the throttle held wide open (they are usually hooked to a switched clutch leaver or brake for automatics)then you release the clutch or brake it will allow the engine to turn up to full rpm , our drag bike is set at 6k for the launch 10k for shifting an 14k top rpm


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

RMAX has it. It is more advanced than a rev limiter. They are programable to hold RPMs before launch then let you have full range after.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

will my arctic cat in my sig do the stuttering thing. i know my buddys 420 will do it easy


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

what what what what what he he he he he he he heeee said....:haha:


----------

